

Ask HN: Pre-seed startup, should we get patents filed before demo day? - AndriusSutas

How much would a patent filing (i.e. it would be patent pending) on biometric technology increase valuation for a pre-seed two-person team startup based in London and funded by an accelerator?<p>We have two options:
1) Focus on getting end-users with an app we will be releasing to showcase our tech
2) Focus our time on filing a patent<p>Due to time to the demo day we can realistically focus only on a single point. Could not find a definite answer myself, so asking has anyone been in similar situation?<p>I appreciate there cannot be a binary yes&#x2F;no answer, so I am really looking to better understanding the tradeoffs based on first-hand experience!
======
AnotherMarc
For US (not sure if it's the same in UK), you might go with a provisional
patent filing only. It's a lot easier and less expensive to file. You then
have a year (I believe) to file for the actual patent.

My firsthand experience is with software, as opposed to biotech, and there the
answer would usually be to focus on customers first. But I know that patents
are more important to biotech investors, and companies. Hopefully the
accelerator funding you has enough mentor presence in your space to get a more
definitive take on the tradeoffs and timing.

~~~
AndriusSutas
UK also has provisional ones. That is exactly our strategy if we were to
decide to file one, thanks!

(as a side note, we are working on biometrics not biotech:
[http://www.lockergnome.com/technobabble/2005/03/17/biotech-o...](http://www.lockergnome.com/technobabble/2005/03/17/biotech-
or-biometrics/))

------
phantom_oracle
Don't take this the wrong way, but why isn't your accelerator providing a
qualified lawyer who can counsel you on this?

~~~
AndriusSutas
They did. Consulting is only advisory and includes patent research. Anything
else and we would need to pay.

------
adventured
If the success of what you're doing depends very heavily on the patent, then
focus on getting that above all else. Given the time trade off you're talking
about, be very sure about that.

It's probably a difficult equation to resolve, or you wouldn't have posted for
input here.

If the patent is strong, important to what you're doing, and likely to be
approved based on research that has been done on existing patents, then it
should boost the value of your seed round very meaningfully (and it's
important to find investors that understand the value proposition). If any of
those three things are not true, then your patent filing is not worth focusing
on exclusively (that is, put more time into the product / users, put some time
into the patent).

~~~
AndriusSutas
Thanks for the input!

